# Hedgehog Society Ning!



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I just started a Ning for hedgehog lovers! I'm hoping people join so we can share pictures, videos, and stories!

Here is the link:
http://ilovehedgehogs.ning.com/

Ning is a cool social networking site that I've been using for school a lot lately. I wanted to join a hedgehog ning and discovered that one didn't exist!  I quickly made The Hedgehog Society so everyone can share the love of these darling creatures!


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

PS.  I'm not trying to be all spammy. But I just thought it would be cool to have a little hedgehog community where people could post pictures and videos. Once you post pictures they appear in one main slideshow with everyone's pictures together! Imagine all of the lil' cute faces! 

I hope someone joins me! I'm lonely in there! :?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a hedgehog community right here where we can post pictures and videos.  Why make another one?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> We have a hedgehog community right here where we can post pictures and videos.  Why make another one?


That was my first thought but then I figured "Why not?" I joined. I can't promise I'll be a super active member though.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Why make another one?


It's in more of a facebook type format with profiles and wall posts... picture slideshows and stuff. I definitely come here for answers to my many questions but if I want to see cute picture and video collections the Ning has everything displayed and easy to access.

I wasn't trying to be redundant. I just can't get enough of my hedgehog so I don't mind being in more than one community about him!


----------



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah really? we already have a hedgie community right here!


----------

